
Software Firm Pastes the Rule of St Benedict into Its Code of Conduct (SQLite) - bencollier49
https://www.churchtimes.co.uk/articles/2018/26-october/news/uk/software-firm-pastes-the-rule-of-st-benedict-into-its-code-of-conduct
======
guessmyname
Previous discussions:

•
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18313131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18313131)

•
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273390)

•
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273530)

•
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18297514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18297514)

